# antlerless deer tags



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

has anyone noticed an impact on the deer herds since they issued so many anterless tags the last two years? i live and hunt in eastern ND and out here i have noticed a big decrease in the amount of deer i see. granted, it's still a lot, but i think they can ease up on the amount of tags they issue next year. i didn't draw a buck tag this year, but i took 3 does and a buck with my bow, and 1 doe with a rifle. i also have talked to some guys around the area that have taken 7 or 8 deer. some with rifle, some with muzzleloader, and some with bow. either way, the deer are dead and and means for every doe they took, that means 1 to 3 less deer next year also because they won't produce any offspring. personally, i just hope that there won't be so many damn tags given out again next year. i realize that game and fish is doing their best to manage NDs deer herd, but i think it's time to ease up a little. let me know what you guys think or what kinds of numbers you have seen from last year to this year.

kase


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess they won't until less deer start showing up dead on the highways.

It will be difficult to survey them up here this winter....no snow.They won't yard up in farmer's yards and hay stacks.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

kase. I understand your concern and have been worried about the impact myself...especially if we were to have a bad winter after a hunting season like this past one. I shot my doe. Only deer i took.

However, you sound a bit hypocritical. You shot 5 deer this past fall and are worried about the numbers of the herd??? Comes back to the old age question, just because you can, should you?


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't have any personal experience with the deer herds in Eastern ND but do know that the biologists from any fish and game agency do not issue numerous tags without a reason or data to base the decision upon.

Taking a large number of does is a fairly standard management practice used where deer herds are close to exceeding the area's carrying capacity. The large doe harvest will result in a healthier herd, despite the apparent absence of deer in the fields while driving down the road, and improved success for buck hunters due to a lower doe to buck ratio.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fishhook,
my questioning is not if the hunters are taking too many, my question is if the state is issuing too many tags. i trust their judgement because the biologists know a hell of a lot more than i do about the subject. if the tags are given out, there must be a reason. it all comes back to what wirehairman said. i think he hit the nail on the head, but what if we do have a nasty winter? what happens then? i don't think it is any huge ordeal now, but i could see it being one down the road if we have 2 or 3 more seasons like last year and the year before. sure was a lot of antlerless deer killed. i just think that they should be getting really close to what they were trying to accomplish as far as numbers.

i see where you're coming from saying that i sound hypocritical, but if the tags are available i'm gonna get them and fill them...not "because i can" but because i think it is going to help NDs deer population. i just trust game and fish and hope they know what they're doing.

kase


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

kase i follow your logic and you're just in your thinking.

I just hope the game and fish isn't trying to "over" manage the herd to rationalize their place in nature. That's where my concern lies.

Kind of like what the high school activites assoc. has done to basketball.....man i hate the wait till it hits the rim rule on a free throw. Kills me every time i watch a game. "over"-management.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yessir....
i don't follow that stuff much, but i think you're on the same track as i am. thanks for the input.

kase


----------

